# PHOTO GALLERY



## joe (9 Oct 2002)

Has anyone noticed the two photos of the soldier in the swamp in the training category of this sites photo gallery.....i think there titled war. His C-7 is cadpat.  Is this gonna become a reality or is this just another one of the many tease the soldier ideas that will never happen?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Oct 2002)

For reference, the photo can be seen here:

 http://cdnarmy.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Training/9001.jpg 







Cheers


----------



## Korus (10 Oct 2002)

I‘ve never seen so much cadpat in my life....


----------



## BestOfTheBest (17 Oct 2002)

its actully not bad


----------



## silverhorse86 (17 Oct 2002)

with the cadpat on the gun it loks kinda like plastic does anyone else think so?


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2002)

Cadpat boats and weapons??

We can‘t even get jackets the same colour as our pants.

I bet in 5 or 10 years the army will issue a warning saying "do not use cadpat anymore, looking at it for extended periods of time may cause seizures"


----------



## Zoomie (17 Oct 2002)

Funny thing is Aaron, the C7 is made up primarily of plastic resins.  The only visible metal on the C7A1 is the first 15 cm of the barrel, the front blade site, the upper and lower receive assemblies between the hand-guards and the butt and the trigger.  Everything else (handguards, pistol grip, butt, ELCAN site, etc) is plastic or rubber.

There is talk of changing all the plastic/rubber pieces to CADPAT.  They have even suggested developing a Bluing technique that would imprint the CADPAT pattern on to the metal surfaces.


----------



## Korus (18 Oct 2002)

I‘ve heard rumors of cadpat goretex jackets by next summer.

But then again, I‘ve also heard rumors of the entire CF (both res and reg) being outfitted with cadpat by this past August....    

Now if I could only get my CADPAT campaint technique down pat...


----------



## armd_recce (18 Oct 2002)

Putting CADPAT on a C7 would be a relatively easy proposition. The technology exists in civvy land already, most usually for shotguns intended for turkey or waterfowl hunting. 
Basically, you take the weapon, finish it normally (parkerized for the steel bits and hard coat anodized for the aluminum bits), then lower it through a floating decal of the cam pattern. Yes, it‘s very durable, and no, solvents won‘t remove it.


----------



## Sharpey (18 Oct 2002)

Korus...the CADPAT is comming. I‘ve gotta pick up my relish next week. Now, I‘m 31 Brigade (LFCA), so mabye it‘s slowly working it‘s way accross the country. Schwerpunkt...you guys get yours issued yet or is this just a London District thing?


----------



## armd_recce (18 Oct 2002)

The unit got it issued a week or two ago, but only about 50% of the total. They were out of a lot of popular sizes. 
I‘m heading out for Roto 12, so I had the pleasure of burning the threads off 4 sets =(


----------



## combat_medic (18 Oct 2002)

Well, being about as far west as you can get, I‘m sure we‘ll be last. I think the guys are beginning to believe that CADPAT is really just a myth. I‘m beginning to agree with them.


----------



## Sharpey (18 Oct 2002)

Yeah, I‘ll beleive it when they physically hand me my sets next week. Plus yet another set of different socks.   

Schwerpunkt, I forgot you were doing that. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Pikache (18 Oct 2002)

Got my 3 pairs last night. I don‘t think anyone missed out on getting theirs.
Even those only BMQ or SQ qualified got theirs...


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (19 Oct 2002)

If you ever do get a CADPAT C7 don‘t put it down in the field or on a range. From the look of the one pictured above you may never find it again. Can you imagine the lost kit reports and charge parade to follow. Well I guess it will keep all the MWO‘s busy/busier than they already are.


----------



## Jungle (19 Oct 2002)

Man, in the CF, we do not do things half-a**ed... we don‘t do it at all or we go overboard !!! Have you seen the picture of those CADPAT boots ? They look ridiculous !!! Anyway, as in all things, too much is like not enough. So, when are we going to see a CADPAT Iltis or LAV-3 ??? BTW, I saw a picture of a CADPAT mod tent... imagine coming back from a patrol and you can‘t find the bivouac ?  Don‘t get me wrong, the pattern is great and extremely effective. but do we need EVERYTHING in CADPAT ???


----------



## Harry (20 Oct 2002)

Hi Jungle,

It always amazes me that there is no middle ground per se in the CF.

I find things run on a pendulum type system, one extreme or another.  Some ranking clown wants to stroke his ego because he never wore a jump smock, voila, Garrison jackets, aka, Canadian Tire duck hunting jackets.  Someone finally got it right and we went back to tri-service dress.  Some phat phuck(s) in the palace looked the part of the marsh mellow man in tan spandex, out with it.  What are they talking about (again) lightweight CF‘s.

CADPAT, instead of getting the soldier basic stuff sorted out, they have gone off on a CADPAT overdose.  Get the troops kitted out first, get all the uniform projects sorted out and then worry about the BS boots, tents, and peripheral stuff.

What‘s wrong with an off the shelf Gore-Tex boot worn by soldiers the world over, oh right, sorry.  No BS contract to a friend of a friend in some Liberal dynastic riding.  

HOW MANY different pairs of Gore-Tex boots has the CF gone through in the past 5 years?

Look out here comes the pendulum...
    :warstory:


----------



## portcullisguy (20 Oct 2002)

Rob Martin, your weapon shouldn‘t be more than arm‘s reach away anyway, I shouldn‘t think, unless someone else is watching it for you.  At least, that‘s what they told me on BMQ earlier this month!

But you are right, imagine absent mindedly putting your cadpat anything down for a second in the wrong part of mother nature... you could lose a lot of kit that way!


----------



## scm77 (13 Nov 2003)

Cadpat on a C7 would only be good if you could change it to desert Cadpat for desert operations.  Otherwise just leave them black.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2003)

I wouldn‘t want to be in the QM when someone tries to issue Jungle his CADPAT jock strap.


----------



## D-n-A (13 Nov 2003)

Combat_Medic, have you heard about the unit in Nanaimo I think it is, an all their members have CADPAT, even the PAT Plt recruits.

If the CADPAT weapons do become a reality, what would be done with all the current black weapons? Send them in to get painted in CADPAT or what?


----------



## meni0n (13 Nov 2003)

I‘m BMQ and SQ qualified and we were told no cadpat until after our 3s. And I‘m LFQA.


----------



## PteCamp (13 Nov 2003)

I am BMQ qualifed...but not SQ, and i got issued my CadPat and Gortex about 3 weeks ago...its great! I love the new uniform...a lot better then the old syle thats for sure..

and about the weapon becoming cadpat, i think thats just dumb, what about the people in dessert surroundings...whats the cadpat gonna do for them?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (13 Nov 2003)

I‘m waiting on pixelated cam paint...

theres still a lot of stuff to be PATted!


----------



## Garry (13 Nov 2003)

Pixelated Cam Paint- lots of folk are painting their personal weapons in a pixelated pattern. Use spray paing, and shoot it through an old snipers veil. Go to Snipers Paradise, several photos of the technique...really seems to work well.


----------



## sinblox (13 Nov 2003)

D-N-A, I did my BMQ/SQ in cadpat this summer in Nanaimo. There was a few of us there in it, just us guys that were kitted out at CFB Comox though.


----------



## Staff (14 Nov 2003)

I was talking to a buddy who works in the sniper cell in Valcatraz and he was saying that they were looking at CADPAT sleeves for their weapons made out of the same fabric that the trench covers are made of (which is what is covering that assault boat, it‘s not painted). I also heard that they are looking at the same sort of thing for draping vehicles.

Menion, the reason for the late issue of CADPAT for reserves in Quebec is probably that 1st and 3rd R22R are both about to deploy. They get priority. That was what the problem in Ontario was when the Royals deployed.

If you look at the photos of the C7A2 you may note that the trial weapons are cammed. That is because the original study that eventually resulted in CADPAT, identified boots and weapons as the most visible and recognizable parts of the camouflaged soldiers observed. The cammed boots being trialed will be for operational wear only, nowhere near garrison. Right now, they are working out what kind of maintenance will be required for a green multi-coloured boot.


----------



## btk_joker (17 Nov 2003)

I tried to find the pictures and stuff but a guy I know showed me some stuff about how they intend to turn the C7 pretty much green. Anyone else see this?

J. Lightfoot


----------



## btk_joker (17 Nov 2003)

nevermind, I found the site...

 http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-c7a2.htm 

J. Lightfoot


----------



## McInnes (17 Nov 2003)

"Combat_Medic, have you heard about the unit in Nanaimo I think it is, an all their members have CADPAT, even the PAT Plt recruits."

All three units in Nanaimo have members in ODs. Even some corporals are still in the old ODs. Anyways, which unit in Nanaimo are you talking about? The infantry, artillery or comm.?


----------



## Danny (21 Nov 2003)

I think all new recruits get CADPAT as soon as they enroll now!. Thats nuts because a lot of the guys cant even get a third set!!


----------



## McInnes (21 Nov 2003)

On the westcoast anyways, you still have to wait untill you are QL3 before you get CADPAT completes.


----------



## btk_joker (21 Jan 2004)

Ya, we all have to wait until we‘re done BIQ...****.


----------

